# Kucka: la lettera al Milan dopo l'addio.



## admin (9 Luglio 2017)

Ecco la lettera scritta da Kucka, e postata sui social, dopo l'addio al Milan. 

"Carissimo Milan, societa' e carissimi tifosi. Noi calciatori siamo consapevoli che nella nostra carriera si passano esperienze di ogni genere girando il mondo. Volevo con le parole del mio cuore e la commozione che ho passarvi un messaggio di ringraziamento per tutto il supporto e per i magnifici 2 anni trascorsi assieme che portero' sempre nel mio cuore. ... e la super coppa vinta a Doha rimane sempre "tanta roba raga.." un abbraccio a tutti Voi!! Kuco  GRAZIE".


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Luglio 2017)

Buona fortuna. Al di là del livello tecnico, uno dei pochi uomini l'anno scorso.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (9 Luglio 2017)

Grade Kucka!
In bocca al lupo


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (9 Luglio 2017)

In bocca al lupo, te lo meriti


----------



## Oronzo Cana (9 Luglio 2017)

bravo ragazzo, good luck


----------



## Tahva (9 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco la lettera scritta da Kucka, e postata sui social, dopo l'addio al Milan.
> 
> "Carissimo Milan, societa' e carissimi tifosi. Noi calciatori siamo consapevoli che nella nostra carriera si passano esperienze di ogni genere girando il mondo. Volevo con le parole del mio cuore e la commozione che ho passarvi un messaggio di ringraziamento per tutto il supporto e per i magnifici 2 anni trascorsi assieme che portero' sempre nel mio cuore. ... e la super coppa vinta a Doha rimane sempre "tanta roba raga.." un abbraccio a tutti Voi!! Kuco &#55357;&#56740; GRAZIE".


Ha sempre dato tutto nonostante i limiti tecnici e le sue parole lo rispecchiano. Buona fortuna Juraj, grazie di tutto!


----------



## diavolo (9 Luglio 2017)

Non ha mai rotto le scatole,in campo ha sempre dato il massimo e quando ha capito che non ci sarebbe stato più spazio per lui ha accettato il trasferimento senza fare storie.
Non è un campione ma lo ricorderò con simpatia,buona fortuna Kuko!


----------



## Compix83 (9 Luglio 2017)

Ottimo professionista e uomo vero. Troppo poco tecnico per il centrocampo che piace a Montella, purtroppo, anche se un altro annetto lo avrei tenuto.


----------



## Crox93 (9 Luglio 2017)

Solo applausi per lui


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Luglio 2017)

Nell'insieme si è rivelato un ottimo acquisto, 
cosa quasi unica nell'ultima era Galliani.


Forse a mio parere si sta pure esagerando, Nessuno ci ha creduto quando Montella Affermò che era soddisfatto dell'ottima base dell'anno scorso, ma magari qualcuno in più come lui, Paletta o Lapa avrebbero anche meritato di giocarsi qualche chance in un Milan più competitivo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco la lettera scritta da Kucka, e postata sui social, dopo l'addio al Milan.
> 
> "Carissimo Milan, societa' e carissimi tifosi. Noi calciatori siamo consapevoli che nella nostra carriera si passano esperienze di ogni genere girando il mondo. Volevo con le parole del mio cuore e la commozione che ho passarvi un messaggio di ringraziamento per tutto il supporto e per i magnifici 2 anni trascorsi assieme che portero' sempre nel mio cuore. ... e la super coppa vinta a Doha rimane sempre "tanta roba raga.." un abbraccio a tutti Voi!! Kuco &#55357;&#56740; GRAZIE".



Grande uomo, gli auguro tutto il bene .


----------



## wildfrank (9 Luglio 2017)

Attendiamo anche la commovente lettera di commiato di De Sciglio...
Comunque Jurai uno da stimare ...ciao Kuko , per me facevi ancora comodo.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (9 Luglio 2017)

Grazie di tutto, Kuco!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Luglio 2017)

Kucko uomo vero. In campo tutto di un pezzo , sempre dato l'anima nonostante non fosse un campione. Nel calcio si vedono pochi campioni e moltissimi uomini piccoli. Kuko lo ricorderò come un buon giocatore con un grande cuore.


----------



## Symon (9 Luglio 2017)

Ennesima dimostrazione del perché oltre all'utilità tecnica, sarebbe dovuto rimanere.
Questa mossa di mercato non mi è piaciuta affatto, stavolta Fassone, Montella e Mirabelli hanno cannato.


----------



## Mika (9 Luglio 2017)

In bocca al lupo a Kucka! Il suo anno migliore quello nel calcio muscolare di Mihailovic, lo scorso anno tanto cuore e polmoni ma si vedeva che non era adatto nel calcio tecnico di Montella eppure è stato sempre uno dei migliori!


----------



## Milanforever63 (9 Luglio 2017)

Anche per me era l'ultimo dei cessi di cui liberarsi .. grande uomo .. uguale uguale a Bacca


----------



## edoardo (9 Luglio 2017)

E' un Uomo consapevole dei propri limiti e ciò lo rende grande


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (9 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco la lettera scritta da Kucka, e postata sui social, dopo l'addio al Milan.
> 
> "Carissimo Milan, societa' e carissimi tifosi. Noi calciatori siamo consapevoli che nella nostra carriera si passano esperienze di ogni genere girando il mondo. Volevo con le parole del mio cuore e la commozione che ho passarvi un messaggio di ringraziamento per tutto il supporto e per i magnifici 2 anni trascorsi assieme che portero' sempre nel mio cuore. ... e la super coppa vinta a Doha rimane sempre "tanta roba raga.." un abbraccio a tutti Voi!! Kuco &#55357;&#56740; GRAZIE".



Vero combattente, esempio di professionalità, impegno e dedizione, nonché uno dei pochi uomini degni di tal nome in rosa nella passata stagione; sempre al servizio del collettivo: UN LEONE!!! Se De Sciglio, Bacca, Donnarumma avessero preso un unghia di tutto ciò che sei come persona potrebbero già ritenersi soddisfatti. Per me sarebbe dovuto e avrebbe potuto rimanere come riserva, avrebbe fatto comodo in molte partite, ma arriverà chi lo sostituirà degnamente o meglio. Avanti!
In bocca al lupo Kuco!!!


----------



## krull (9 Luglio 2017)

Uomo vero. Mi fa quasi pentire di certe cose che ho scritto...in bocca al lupo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Luglio 2017)

Grandissimo Kuko, nel suo piccolo ci ha dati grandi soddisfazioni


----------



## Mr. Canà (9 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco la lettera scritta da Kucka, e postata sui social, dopo l'addio al Milan.
> 
> "Carissimo Milan, societa' e carissimi tifosi. Noi calciatori siamo consapevoli che nella nostra carriera si passano esperienze di ogni genere girando il mondo. Volevo con le parole del mio cuore e la commozione che ho passarvi un messaggio di ringraziamento per tutto il supporto e per i magnifici 2 anni trascorsi assieme che portero' sempre nel mio cuore. ... e la super coppa vinta a Doha rimane sempre "tanta roba raga.." un abbraccio a tutti Voi!! Kuco  GRAZIE".



In bocca al lupo Kuco!


----------



## Dieg (9 Luglio 2017)

Obiettivamente un peccato aver perduto proprio lui. Ci sarebbe servito.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (9 Luglio 2017)

edoardo ha scritto:


> E' un Uomo consapevole dei propri limiti e ciò lo rende grande


Spero possa leggere questo post...credo sia il miglior complimento ricevuto in vita sua...
Mi associo,lo ringrazio e gli auguro tutto il bene possibile...


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Luglio 2017)

Giocatore con troppi limiti tecnici, però ha sempre compensato col carattere e la forza atletica. Sicuramente amato e rispettato dai tifosi.

Resto dell'idea che avrebbe fatto comodo a tante squadre italiane, un peccato che finisca in una squadretta turca.


----------



## King of the North (9 Luglio 2017)

Da tifoso non desidero solo campioni vestire la maglia rossonera, ma uomini che amano davvero i nostri colori. Probabilmente tutti gli utenti del forum sono legati ai nostri colori ma pochi sono legati ai calciatori che ci tengono veramente alla maglia a prescindere dalle doti tecniche. Io sono un romantico vecchia maniera, cosa volete farci....dispiace aver perso un calciatore come Kuco, meritava davvero di restare. Gli auguro il meglio


----------



## King of the North (9 Luglio 2017)

Aggiungo...bellissime le sue parole ma ancora meglio la foto pubblicata mentre bacia il nostro simbolo. Facile supportare Kakà e compagnia.....Forza Kuco, grazie per questi due anni.


----------



## Raryof (9 Luglio 2017)

Symon ha scritto:


> Ennesima dimostrazione del perché oltre all'utilità tecnica, sarebbe dovuto rimanere.
> Questa mossa di mercato non mi è piaciuta affatto, stavolta Fassone, Montella e Mirabelli hanno cannato.



Ma se ci abbiamo fatto 6 mln e pure una piccola plusvalenza.. . dai su.
Il giocatore è andato in Turchia con 2 anni di ritardo.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (9 Luglio 2017)

Uno dei pochi da tenere, ma purtroppo proprio per questo uno dei pochissimi con cui si poteva ricavare qualcosa. Buona fortuna!


----------



## Symon (9 Luglio 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma se ci abbiamo fatto 6 mln e pure una piccola plusvalenza.. . dai su.
> Il giocatore è andato in Turchia con 2 anni di ritardo.



Questa oltre ad essere fuori luogo è anche una gran minchiata.
Plusvalenza superficiale ed inutile, vendita controproducente e quindi sbagliata, giocatore sottovalutato da molti tifosi, e fortunatamente non da molti addetti ai lavori. Ci sarebbe stato utile, le parole che rilascia a rapporto chiuso, sottolineano il fatto che, come dicevo, ha personalità e umiltà, oltre ad essere un gran professionista, che si mette in gioco e non che si adagia sui milioni del contratto...tipo Sosa.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (9 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco la lettera scritta da Kucka, e postata sui social, dopo l'addio al Milan.
> 
> "Carissimo Milan, societa' e carissimi tifosi. Noi calciatori siamo consapevoli che nella nostra carriera si passano esperienze di ogni genere girando il mondo. Volevo con le parole del mio cuore e la commozione che ho passarvi un messaggio di ringraziamento per tutto il supporto e per i magnifici 2 anni trascorsi assieme che portero' sempre nel mio cuore. ... e la super coppa vinta a Doha rimane sempre "tanta roba raga.." un abbraccio a tutti Voi!! Kuco  GRAZIE".



Ciao Kuco, ti ho sempre stimato e non me ne sono pentito...in bocca al lupo!


----------



## chicagousait (9 Luglio 2017)

Uno dei pochi salvabili della nostra rosa


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco la lettera scritta da Kucka, e postata sui social, dopo l'addio al Milan.
> 
> "Carissimo Milan, societa' e carissimi tifosi. Noi calciatori siamo consapevoli che nella nostra carriera si passano esperienze di ogni genere girando il mondo. Volevo con le parole del mio cuore e la commozione che ho passarvi un messaggio di ringraziamento per tutto il supporto e per i magnifici 2 anni trascorsi assieme che portero' sempre nel mio cuore. ... e la super coppa vinta a Doha rimane sempre "tanta roba raga.." un abbraccio a tutti Voi!! Kuco  GRAZIE".



grande juraj, sinceramente non mi aspettavo queste parole. 

alla fine ha dimostrato di tenerci più lui, rispetto a gente che invece è qua da anni (de sciglio?). 
buona fortuna.


----------



## Raryof (9 Luglio 2017)

Symon ha scritto:


> Questa oltre ad essere fuori luogo è anche una gran minchiata.
> Plusvalenza superficiale ed inutile, vendita controproducente e quindi sbagliata, giocatore sottovalutato da molti tifosi, e fortunatamente non da molti addetti ai lavori. Ci sarebbe stato utile, le parole che rilascia a rapporto chiuso, sottolineano il fatto che, come dicevo, ha personalità e umiltà, oltre ad essere un gran professionista, che si mette in gioco e non che si adagia sui milioni del contratto...tipo Sosa.



Ahaha ma dai per favore, i giocatori del Giannino se ne vanno TUTTI a scadenza, se tieni Kucka perché è un giocatore che dà tutto (ma dove poi???) allora non abbiamo capito nulla, qui addirittura abbiamo fatto una leggera plusvalenza per un trentenne che se aspetti un altro anno non lo vendi più nemmeno a queste cifre.
Per cui bene così, della lettera non mi frega nulla.
O preferivi perderlo a 0? pensaci un attimo.


----------



## Compix83 (9 Luglio 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ahaha ma dai per favore, i giocatori del Giannino se ne vanno TUTTI a scadenza, se tieni Kucka perché è un giocatore che dà tutto (ma dove poi???) allora non abbiamo capito nulla, qui addirittura abbiamo fatto una leggera plusvalenza per un trentenne che se aspetti un altro anno non lo vendi più nemmeno a queste cifre.
> Per cui bene così, della lettera non mi frega nulla.
> O preferivi perderlo a 0? pensaci un attimo.



In effetti, da un punto di vista puramente economico, venderlo dopo due stagioni da titolare è stata la scelta migliore. L'anno prossimo, con un anno in più all'anagrafe e tanta panchina, sarebbe valso non più di due milioni. Purtroppo Fassone e Mirabelli non possono ragionare con il cuore, come facciamo noi.


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco la lettera scritta da Kucka, e postata sui social, dopo l'addio al Milan.
> 
> "Carissimo Milan, societa' e carissimi tifosi. Noi calciatori siamo consapevoli che nella nostra carriera si passano esperienze di ogni genere girando il mondo. Volevo con le parole del mio cuore e la commozione che ho passarvi un messaggio di ringraziamento per tutto il supporto e per i magnifici 2 anni trascorsi assieme che portero' sempre nel mio cuore. ... e la super coppa vinta a Doha rimane sempre "tanta roba raga.." un abbraccio a tutti Voi!! Kuco  GRAZIE".



In boca al lupo Kuco uno di noi.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Luglio 2017)

Un grande in bocca al lupo.

Come si vede, non serve tanto per farsi amare e sostenere nonostante i limiti tecnici. Forza Kuco


----------



## Pit96 (9 Luglio 2017)

Gli auguriamo il meglio


----------



## Symon (10 Luglio 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> O preferivi perderlo a 0? pensaci un attimo.



Non siamo l'Albinoleffe che deve raccattare anche i 2-3 mln di plusvalenze anche dai primavera...
Vendere Kucka tra due anni vorrebbe dire che per ora tieni in rosa un giocatore parecchio utile, che da sempre il 100% e fà pure qualche goal importante, visto come ha reso per una stagione emezza (dall'arrivo a Dicembre 2016), e non devi spendere altri 20 mln per un suo sostituto...come la vedi nei tanto tuoi cari termini economici? Il lucro su questi movimenti sono talmente futili che se li fai per De Sciglio vanno anche bene, se lo fai per un giocatore come Kucka sono soldi buttati nel cesso, e per forza di cose reinvestiti 5 volte tanto per un sostituto.


----------



## cris (10 Luglio 2017)

Questi sono i giocatori che vogliamo avere, sotto il profilo psicologico.


----------



## davoreb (10 Luglio 2017)

Symon ha scritto:


> Non siamo l'Albinoleffe che deve raccattare anche i 2-3 mln di plusvalenze anche dai primavera...
> Vendere Kucka tra due anni vorrebbe dire che per ora tieni in rosa un giocatore parecchio utile, che da sempre il 100% e fà pure qualche goal importante, visto come ha reso per una stagione emezza (dall'arrivo a Dicembre 2016), e non devi spendere altri 20 mln per un suo sostituto...come la vedi nei tanto tuoi cari termini economici? Il lucro su questi movimenti sono talmente futili che se li fai per De Sciglio vanno anche bene, se lo fai per un giocatore come Kucka sono soldi buttati nel cesso, e per forza di cose reinvestiti 5 volte tanto per un sostituto.



Kucka va via in quanto le sue qualità non servono per il modo di giocare di Montella, infatti quest'anno pur facendo una stagione sufficiente non ha certo brillato come nella stagione precedente.

Per me quindi è una questione tecnica più che puramente economica.

Non possiamo neanche avere 35 giocatori in rosa.


----------



## DrHouse (10 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco la lettera scritta da Kucka, e postata sui social, dopo l'addio al Milan.
> 
> "Carissimo Milan, societa' e carissimi tifosi. Noi calciatori siamo consapevoli che nella nostra carriera si passano esperienze di ogni genere girando il mondo. Volevo con le parole del mio cuore e la commozione che ho passarvi un messaggio di ringraziamento per tutto il supporto e per i magnifici 2 anni trascorsi assieme che portero' sempre nel mio cuore. ... e la super coppa vinta a Doha rimane sempre "tanta roba raga.." un abbraccio a tutti Voi!! Kuco  GRAZIE".



fosse rimasto sarebbe stato comunque il benvenuto, giocatore umile ed utile, e da queste parole ha dimostrato di essere legato alla maglia...
però capisco la sua cessione, d'altronde l'unico che ha mercato e con cui fare plusvalenza...
in bocca al lupo Kuco...


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Luglio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Nell'insieme si è rivelato un ottimo acquisto,
> cosa quasi unica nell'ultima era Galliani.
> 
> 
> Forse a mio parere si sta pure esagerando, Nessuno ci ha creduto quando Montella Affermò che era soddisfatto dell'ottima base dell'anno scorso, ma magari qualcuno in più come lui, Paletta o Lapa avrebbero anche meritato di giocarsi qualche chance in un Milan più competitivo.



Però Tifoso è pur vero che qualcuno doveva pur fare spazio ai nuovi, e sul mercato puoi cedere solo quelli che hanno delle richieste..


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Luglio 2017)

Symon ha scritto:


> Questa oltre ad essere fuori luogo è anche una gran minchiata.
> Plusvalenza superficiale ed inutile, vendita controproducente e quindi sbagliata, giocatore sottovalutato da molti tifosi, e fortunatamente non da molti addetti ai lavori. Ci sarebbe stato utile, le parole che rilascia a rapporto chiuso, sottolineano il fatto che, come dicevo, ha personalità e umiltà, oltre ad essere un gran professionista, che si mette in gioco e non che si adagia sui milioni del contratto...tipo Sosa.



Symon, Kucka non è adatto al gioco che vuole Montella. In questa stagione gli è stato preferito spesso e volentieri Pasalic nel suo ruolo.
Come te penso che sia un peccato che finisca in una squadretta turca, ma per le idee tecniche che abbiamo adesso Kucka non rientra più nei piani, nè giocatori con le sue caratteristiche.
Sicuramente lascia un bel ricordo, ma personalmente spero che d'ora in avanti ci affezioneremo a giocatori di caratura superiore, finalmente!


----------



## Jino (10 Luglio 2017)

Grande ragazzo, sempre stima per te, perchè hai dato TUTTO.

Buona fortuna!


----------



## Symon (10 Luglio 2017)

@Lineker [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION]
La penso esattamente come voi, volevo rispondere a chi pensava che fosse un grande affare, una grande plusvalenza e via altre boiate del genere....


----------



## krull (10 Luglio 2017)

Siccome solo gli stupidi non cambiano mai idea....cambio idea su Kucka....visto come si è comportato uno col suo attaccamento avrebbe fatto comodo soprattutto in una fase di ricostruzione con tanti giocatori nuovi. Forse in questo caso Fassone e Mirabelli potevano essere meno manager anche se non mi sento di condannarli perché sono valutazioni che loro devono fare.
In ogni caso Kucka ha dimostrato di essere legato al milan e quello che ha fatto non lo si può dimenticare


----------



## Jino (10 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Siccome solo gli stupidi non cambiano mai idea....cambio idea su Kucka....visto come si è comportato uno col suo attaccamento avrebbe fatto comodo soprattutto in una fase di ricostruzione con tanti giocatori nuovi. Forse in questo caso Fassone e Mirabelli potevano essere meno manager anche se non mi sento di condannarli perché sono valutazioni che loro devono fare.
> In ogni caso Kucka ha dimostrato di essere legato al milan e quello che ha fatto non lo si può dimenticare



A Montella non è mai andato più di tanto a genio, parlo proprio come tipologia di calciatore. E' ovvio che qualcuno a metà campo doveva partire, qualcuno con mercato, Kucka era uno dei pochi ad averne e per il motivo che ho premesso è stato sacrificato senza problemi.


----------



## MarcoUnico (10 Luglio 2017)

é stato venduto l'unico giocatore di centrocampo che poteva ancora essere utile alla causa e che aveva un minimo di mercato... anche se con le cifre che girano era DOVEROSO venderlo a cifre maggiori.
tanto più se un 32enne come borja valero viene ceduto alla bellezza di 5+2 milioni.


----------



## cubase55 (10 Luglio 2017)

MarcoUnico ha scritto:


> é stato venduto l'unico giocatore di centrocampo che poteva ancora essere utile alla causa e che aveva un minimo di mercato... anche se con le cifre che girano era DOVEROSO venderlo a cifre maggiori.
> tanto più se un 32enne come borja valero viene ceduto alla bellezza di 5+2 milioni.



Sapete cosa vi dico ? Che a me Kucka è sempre piaciuto. Certo ha avuto anche lui i suoi alti e bassi e tecnicamente non fa faville ma è uno tosto, lottatore. Forse alcune volte troppo falloso, ma è un lottatore. E di queste figure a centrocampo non si può fare a meno. Io lo avrei tenuto visto che anche Poli è stato venduto.E poi ha sempre dato l'idea (pur senza baciare la maglia) di essere legato alla società. La lettera lo conferma.


----------



## MarcoUnico (11 Luglio 2017)

Concordo in buona parte su ciò che dici.
Purtroppo la società è in una situazione molto difficile.
Deve assolutamente alzare il livello qualitativo della rosa e di conseguenza si ritrova a dover effettuare molte cessioni per scendere ad un max di 26 giocatori in rosa.

Vendere non è mai facile (anzi...) e nel milan i giocatori che hanno mercato sono pochi.
Quei pochi che ci sono, ivi compreso kucka, se ti permettono anche solo una seppur minima plusvalenza... è normale che vengano ceduti all'istante, a meno che l'allenatore non li ritenga fondamentali per il suo gioco.
E questo non è il caso.

Anche se come alternativa di centrocampo imho sarebbe stato veramente ma veramente ideale.


----------

